# Air Waves 16x20 Manual press instructions



## pungohboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello I am about to send my wife to go look at a heat press Air Waves Inc. - 16 X 20 110V CLAM SHELL is the model we are looking at. The guy selling it said he bought it from a friend and hasnt used it. I was wondering I plan on having my wife check the temp across the platten to make sure its even is there anything else we should look for? Also does anyone know how to work it? The guy said he has no instructions and he is willing to let us test it out good before buying but I cant be there and dont want my wife to bring home an overpriced paperweight. Any help would be great! 

PS I did search and found 1 person that had one like it and I beleive someone said it looked like thier HIX press. This machine is about 5 years old if that helps. 

Thanks again!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

How will she test the temp? The best way is with an infared thermometer. I would not trust testing any other way. Another way is for her to bring some transfers and an ol shirt with her and press transfers over the entire area of the platen.

You should be able to get some kind of basic instructions from airwaves. But depending upon the features, most presses are simply flicking the switch and setting the temp.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

pungohboy said:


> Hello I am about to send my wife to go look at a heat press Air Waves Inc. - 16 X 20 110V CLAM SHELL is the model we are looking at. The guy selling it said he bought it from a friend and hasnt used it. I was wondering I plan on having my wife check the temp across the platten to make sure its even is there anything else we should look for? Also does anyone know how to work it? The guy said he has no instructions and he is willing to let us test it out good before buying but I cant be there and dont want my wife to bring home an overpriced paperweight. Any help would be great!
> 
> PS I did search and found 1 person that had one like it and I beleive someone said it looked like thier HIX press. This machine is about 5 years old if that helps.
> 
> Thanks again!


It is a rebranded Hix for sure. I think if it heats fine it will be ok as long as it isn't all beat up. As far as operation follow the instructions on what you are transfering and you will be fine. The round knob in the back adjust your pressure and the little knod adjust your temp. Good luck. .... JB


----------



## pungohboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes she took my infrared thermometer, and the temp tested fine. So she is on her way home. I finally got a call back from Air Waves after 5 and they sent over directions. I appreciate the help! She told me that it looks almost brand new, so hopefully it lasts me a long time.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats I love my Hix a lot. I'm sure it will last along time. The nice thing is the machine is simple and not alot to go wrong,thats why I like them. I have 2 other press'that I have issues with do to the leds or something going wrong. I like the Hix alot . ..... JB


----------



## pungohboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Yea well I have a "ebay special" press that arrived Thursday and its going back as soon as the RMA gets to me. Unfortunately that is a mistake that will cost me $100 after I pay shipping both ways. I was told dont do it but I figured I would give it a shot. I am excited to get it and my wife is stuck in traffic. I have 30 shirts lined up to be done by Sat.


----------



## pungohboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I just wanted to follow up the press works great. Here are the instructions incase someone ever runs into the same problem I did.


----------

